# bailout amount



## dockingtrade (25 Jun 2011)

Has the amount the Govt needs under the bailout terms being reduced with the banks debt for equity swap and also some anglo debts holders being burned in the last few weeks? Has this changed anything.  Are we starting to look a bit better?


----------

